# BASF Land Lease



## MAPSTRE (Jul 24, 2008)

I am trying to find out who I would contact at BASF (Engelhard) to lease land.


----------



## easbell (Jul 25, 2008)

To my knowledge that is not an option. BASF (old Englehard) allows employees to hunt their land and does not allow hunting leases.

I have lived in McIntyre most of my life and have spoken with the land manager every few years about that option. I can get you his name and tell you how to contact him. Things may have changed since BASF took over but I do not think so. Just send me a PM.


----------

